# What do you think of this saddle? And Courbettes in general?



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I started eventing last year and my trainer has decided that it's time for me to get a dressage saddle. So I've been hurting around on line for one. My horse is pretty narrowly built and I ride in a 17.5. There is no size listed in the ad so I emailed to ask. I was wondering if courbettes are considered decent? I don't need super fancy, just something that'll hold up and fits both me and my horse.
Any opinions welcome
Thanks!
eta: forgot the link haha http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4187938048.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I only have experience with one Courbette, but it's a beautiful saddle. Handcrafted in Germany, wool-flocked and calfskin-lined flaps and jockeys....it's too big for me, but until I sell it I'll continue to ride and show in it. It seriously has the softest leather I've ever felt (beats my Toulouse hands down) but it's also been very well taken care of. 

Mine fits my high-withered horses well. It has a 31" tree. Be sure to try it on your horse to check for fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Courbette saddles are great saddles. There is a wide variety of styles to choose from and range in prices but a good used one.....your looking at about $600 dollars give or take some. If your lucky you might find one at about $400 dollars. I used to ride on occasionaly at a Hunter Jumper barn I worked on many moons ago. Loved it. You cant beat German leather or craftmanship. (thats my opinion though  )


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Courbette had a line of Saddles that were made in Switzerland that sold for 600.00 to 1,000.00 new, the German line sold for 900.00 to 2,500.00

Both lines were good Saddles for the money.

Courbette was bought out by Stubben about 3 years ago.


.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I had a Courbette Royale growing up that I LOVED. That thing handled SO much abuse. It was older, german made, A/P closer to dressage style. When I learned more about saddle fit I found it really didn't fit any of my gals & sold it for $75. 

Because I loved my Royale so much I recently purchased an Athena Monoflap off ebay for around $250. Oh lordy I couldn't be happier. It was love at first ride LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

The Love of my life, has a courbette and loves, loves, LOVES it.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a courbette close contact saddle. It's a about 11 years old and is still in excellent condition (partly due to quality and partly due to being well cared for). I highly recommend them. Excellent quality.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those saddles are typically quite nice. Those dressage riders I know, use them and love them. Other than the obvious horse fitting, rider fitting can be a problem with them for some reason. I know quite a few people who have had issues trying to fit in them. The saddle itself in the picture, looks like it might be tilting your pelvis to far forward? Would you be able to take it home and try it, before committing to it?


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I had 2 Courbette dressage saddles recently, one a Trenk D-2 and the other is the De Kunffy model. 

I absolutely loved them both. I would recommend them for narrower horses, however. My half-draft quickly outgrew the tree in mine, and I'm sadly selling it  But it's the best feeling saddle I've ever had.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> The Love of my life, has a courbette and loves, loves, LOVES it.


 
Actually...I have 3 Courbettes. I have a Trenk, Alpina and Kundfrust Von Somethingorother. I love all of them.


----------

